# IFC & NFPA 58 Conflict



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 7, 2011)

G2412.2 (401.2) Liquefied petroleum gas storage. The storage system of liquefied petroleum gas shall be designed and installed in accordance with the International Fire Code and NFPA 58.

IFC Table 3804.3 Tanks <125; Above-ground containers min. separation 5 ft.

NFPA 58 Table 6.3.1; <125; Above-ground containers min. separation (zero) 0 ft.

I believe this is the only place the IFC is reference in the IRC gas section other than G2402.3-Terms usage.

Assuming I didn't miss anything that makes these two code in agreement, which of these should be enforced?


----------



## cda (Jan 7, 2011)

Stricter always


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 7, 2011)

> Stricter always


Not always

IFC 2006

3804.1 General.

The storage and handling of LP-gas and the installation and maintenance of related equipment shall comply with NFPA 58 and be subject to the approval of the fire code official, except as provided in this chapter.

5 ft separation id what would be required


----------



## pwood (Jan 7, 2011)

table 3804.3 footnote e :1 ?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks for answering, you gentlemen are very thorough as always. 

pwood point alerted me that I missed mentioning distance to the property lines. 

I apologize for not being more specific in the OP.

Second part is IFC 102.4 Application of building code. The design and construction of new structures shall comply with the International Building Code. Repairs, alterations and additions to existing structures shall comply with the International Existing Building Code.

Still IFC applies to IRC too?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jan 7, 2011)

The IRC will refer you to specific sections of the IFC. Only those specific references of the IFC will apply to the construction of a IRC building


----------



## permitguy (Jan 7, 2011)

*102.5 Application of residential code.* Where structures are designed and constructed in accordance with the International Residential Code, the provisions of this code shall apply as follows:

1. Construction and design provisions: Provisions of this code pertaining to the exterior of the structure shall apply including, but not limited to, premises identification, fire apparatus access and water supplies. Where interior or exterior systems or devices are installed, construction permits required by Section 105.7 of this code shall also apply.

2. Administrative, operational and maintenance provisions: All such provisions of this code shall apply.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 7, 2011)

permitguy said:
			
		

> *102.5 Application of residential code.* Where structures are designed and constructed in accordance with the International Residential Code, the provisions of this code shall apply as follows: 1. Construction and design provisions: Provisions of this code pertaining to the exterior of the structure shall apply including, but not limited to, premises identification, fire apparatus access and water supplies. Where interior or exterior systems or devices are installed, construction permits required by Section 105.7 of this code shall also apply.
> 
> 2. Administrative, operational and maintenance provisions: All such provisions of this code shall apply.


Which book is that?


----------



## permitguy (Jan 7, 2011)

Sorry!  2009 IFC


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 7, 2011)

5' unless T6.3.8 of 58 for relief valve to openings applies....IMHO


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Jan 7, 2011)

Is that new for 2009?

I can't find my 2009 IFC, don't remember if it came with the set, but Virginia amends the administrative section with its state code and will adopt the 2009 edition next March.

So how does it work out when someone can't locate a source of ignition on the adjoining property that would be less than 10' from the existing tank, then later the tank is removed?  Ten feet minimum makes too much sense to me.


----------



## peach (Jan 8, 2011)

Need to look at the local (FD) requirements... here, it's only allowed IF natural gas ISN"T available.. and IF the supplier is registered with the Fire department..


----------

